# SetCPU on rooted/stock XT912



## QUIK_LS1 (Jul 11, 2011)

I used to use SetCPU on my old rooted (non-stock) ThunderBolt. I was reading that SetCPU was not compatible with the dual core phones so I didn't bother installing it on my new Razr Maxx until I read reviews in Play Store about people with the Razr using it. My question is, is it indeed compatible and if so, which governor should I use for the safest operation?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## johnstm15 (Nov 4, 2011)

a


----------

